# Deputy Sheriff Brandon Coates



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Brandon Coates



*Orange County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, December 8, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, December 8, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Deputy Brandon Coates was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of South Nashville Avenue and 45th Street at around 8:30 pm.

Two suspects who were in the vehicle fled the scene after the shooting. As other deputies searched the area one of the suspects committed suicide. The second suspect remains at large.

Deputy Coates had served with the Orange County Sheriff's Office for 4½ years and was assigned to the Tactical Anti-Crime Unit. He is survived by his wife, who also serves as a deputy with the agency.

Agency Contact Information
Orange County Sheriff's Office
2500 W. Colonial Drive
Orlando, FL 32804

Phone: (407) 254-7000

_*Please contact the Orange County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Coates.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy Coates.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Deputy Coates.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy.


----------

